# Forming a support group in Amsterdam



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

If anyone is interested in forming a support group in Amsterdam, please let me know. Im forming a support group and there are already 3 member who want to join and who want to meet each other in real life. If u want to be added to the list, send me and email. The support group is for everyone, for expats an for Dutch people.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Zitten er belgen tussen?


----------

